# '69 judge barn find from hot rod mag.



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if people already saw this . . . good pics - up to the rockers in cow sh$!.

1969 Pontiac GTO Judge Found In Barn - Hot Rod Magazine


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe this is the Judge i went and looked at last year. It is actually one of the first run of 2000 and believed to be a press or fleet car. It showed low miles unfortunately, the trunk pan and frame behind the rear wheel humps was GONE do to rust from being buried in Crap.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Little worst then the one I just got in my shop which was 4 miles from me, Last in spection was 1978. ZERO rust, original paint 41,000 miles, docs from day one. plus 5 mint original wheels, only thing not original is the side strip.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The current 'custodian' (I should say criminal) who has owned this car for the pat 25 years says he can't get to it 'any time soon'. Let's see: he's 25 years older, 25 years even less motivated (if he ever was, and it appears he never was), and the car as it sits is now in very sorry shape needing extensive repair. My prediction: the car will continue to rot until it's unrestorable, or the current owner will die soon enough for someone who cares to actually obtain the car and do it justice. In my opinion, the current owner is criminal in his negligence of this once proud Judge.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

heyman said:


> Little worst then the one I just got in my shop which was 4 miles from me, Last in spection was 1978. ZERO rust, original paint 41,000 miles, docs from day one. plus 5 mint original wheels, only thing not original is the side strip.


I like yours better. It's not full of rodent poop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I can (almost) get letting it sit in a barn... I can not fathom burying to the rockers in cow shit too.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Can anyone tell from the license plate what state this 1969 judge was registered in*

The article states that the owners do not want the public to know where this 1969 Judge is located. There is a picture of the front license plate that may be a clue when this car was purchased in 1989 by the current owner.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Typical Hoarder mentality: "My stuff is priceless even though I've let it rot into junk. Too pricesless for all the bad people out there who _might_ try to restore and save my treasure. IT'S MINE! And no one can have it but ME! " I'd like to tie that moron to my bumper and drag him thru his own manure pile.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

But GeeTee, thats one of them $100,000 GTO's he saw on the auction...:banghead: May as well cross out another VIN from the Judge registry, i'd venture to guess everything from the pans and frame down is either rusted solid or swisscheese.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, absolute junk. Manure is highly corrosive, much more so than plain old dirt. The thing that just _kills_ me is the smug, arrogant, almost bragging nature of the current owner....he's _proud_ of himself. Un-be-lievable.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly, you'd have to be dumber than what that car is buried in icon_bs::lol to do that.


----------

